# Dos and donts



## Amylaurenx (29 April 2021)

First horse, what are your biggest dos and donts for owning your own!?

have had a horse on loan and ridden since young but feel I’m ready to have my own now but as expected it’s pretty scary and I overthink all the things that could go wrong! I don’t have a horsey family so it’s good to hear from fellow owners!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 April 2021)

Don't overhorse yourself on the ground or under saddle.

It's no fun if you can't catch/lead/groom/tack up your own horse, just as it is no fun to be scared of riding your own horse.


----------



## Amylaurenx (29 April 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Don't overhorse yourself on the ground or under saddle.

It's no fun if you can't catch/lead/groom/tack up your own horse, just as it is no fun to be scared of riding your own horse.
		
Click to expand...

Oh definitely! I’m basing my search off of the temperament of said horse before anything else!


----------



## mini_b (29 April 2021)

Buy the horse you need now not the one you want!

you will be given a ton of “advice”. Some well meaning, some just sticking their ten pence in - so if it’s your first horse and you’re not sure...VET. Over many years of horse ownership you will be able to be a bit more sure about whether it’s a vet job or not. You’re paying them, they will be happy to help! 

also try not to worry too much about what everyone else is doing; if you are enjoying your horse that’s all that matters. 
comparison is the thief of joy!


----------



## Amylaurenx (29 April 2021)

mini_b said:



			Buy the horse you need now not the one you want!

you will be given a ton of “advice”. Some well meaning, some just sticking their ten pence in - so if it’s your first horse and you’re not sure...VET. Over many years of horse ownership you will be able to be a bit more sure about whether it’s a vet job or not. You’re paying them, they will be happy to help!

also try not to worry too much about what everyone else is doing; if you are enjoying your horse that’s all that matters.
comparison is the thief of joy!
		
Click to expand...

yeah very true!! I think I’d have at the very least a 2 stage just to see what they thought! Especially the prices of horses atm id rather not have a vet bill 2 months in! Thank you 😊


----------



## mini_b (29 April 2021)

Amylaurenx said:



			yeah very true!! I think I’d have at the very least a 2 stage just to see what they thought! Especially the prices of horses atm id rather not have a vet bill 2 months in! Thank you 😊
		
Click to expand...

I meant with various injuries and ailments being a vet job.

Please do not buy a horse without a vetting end of!
And just having a vetting can’t stop a vet bill 2 months in unfortunately but it can prevent a lot of heartache!


----------



## Amylaurenx (29 April 2021)

mini_b said:



			I meant with various injuries and ailments being a vet job.

Please do not buy a horse without a vetting end of!
And just having a vetting can’t stop a vet bill 2 months in unfortunately but it can prevent a lot of heartache!
		
Click to expand...

oh I see what you mean! Yeah I know how opinionated the horsey world is but know not to take other people’s advice, will definitely be having a vetting done and that’s true we can’t wrap them in bubble wrap unfortunately haha!


----------



## quiteniceforacob (29 April 2021)

for me, buying my first and being from a non-horsey family, it was finding the right livery yard where I felt comfortable asking stupid questions and not feeling judged.


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 April 2021)

Buy a horse already successfully doing the job you want to do.


----------



## mini_b (29 April 2021)

quiteniceforacob said:



			for me, buying my first and being from a non-horsey family, it was finding the right livery yard where I felt comfortable asking stupid questions and not feeling judged.
		
Click to expand...

also this!


----------



## Amylaurenx (29 April 2021)

quiteniceforacob said:



			for me, buying my first and being from a non-horsey family, it was finding the right livery yard where I felt comfortable asking stupid questions and not feeling judged.
		
Click to expand...

this!! I had my full loan horse on a horrid yard so I’ve ruled that one completely out and made a list of others nearby to go visit when the time comes


----------



## Amylaurenx (29 April 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Buy a horse already successfully doing the job you want to do.
		
Click to expand...

I was initially looking at a certain breed and colour but nothing that ticked my boxes so have realised the temperament is definitely the main thing I’m looking for! Thank you


----------



## Sleipnir (30 April 2021)

You can't ride a colour and having a certain breed is fun only if you really know all the ins and outs of the breed - so, as others have said, go for temperament and the ability to already do the jobs you will want this horse to do.


----------



## Keira 8888 (30 April 2021)

As a complete (what is the word for even less experienced than novice??!) here are my thoughts - based on my experience of owning since last June when I was TOTALLY unprepared for everything - and way less experienced than you as I had had a 20 year break from riding!

1) pay very close attention to what you feed - taking into consideration the level of work you are putting your horse into. From what I can tell - getting feed right is very very important. Maybe speak to some really experienced fellow liveries or your local feed merchant.

2) If you buy a horse/pony that comes “with tack” NEVER take this as a guarantee that it fits! It is literally ESSENTIAL that you get a qualified saddler (with very good reviews) out to make sure your saddle fits.

3) You probably won’t make this mistake like I did - but make sure you make it clear to your new pony/horse who is in charge, from the very beginning. I absolutely do not mean being heavy handed. I have learnt from bitter experience that a horse in a new home will most likely arrive a little subdued, and then when they settle - try to establish who YOU are as their new owner, and potentially try to push boundaries to see what they can get away with! This is completely normal and just be prepared for it. I found that moving their feet a lot and backing them up etc.. was a good way to build a trusting relationship. I’m sure many more experienced people may disagree with me here - but in my limited experience - building trust is the way forward rather than gunning for complete dominance! 

4) Ask the seller LOADS of questions about the horse regarding rugging (does the horse tend to run warm or need more layers) , resilience/reaction to flies, history of laminitis, absecesses etc.. you can’t always guarantee an honest answer but the more you ask the better. 

5) I ignored all this advice and bought literally THE most unsuitable horse for myself and my 10 year old daughter. A 17hand beauty from Ireland - yep, bought unseen!!! So what do I know! But these are the points I think are most important. Think about what you want to do RIGHT NOW with your new horse, and be RELENTLESS in your questions! Don’t over horse yourself like I did and don’t trust anything you are told without proof!

good luck!!!
Ps. If you get it all wrong like I did - and fall in love with a huge totally unsuitable horse - if you have enough time, money and obsession with horses - it will all work out just fine. Because it did for me 😻😻 Just dont give up xx


----------



## Amylaurenx (30 April 2021)

Keira 8888 said:



			As a complete (what is the word for even less experienced than novice??!) here are my thoughts - based on my experience of owning since last June when I was TOTALLY unprepared for everything - and way less experienced than you as I had had a 20 year break from riding!

1) pay very close attention to what you feed - taking into consideration the level of work you are putting your horse into. From what I can tell - getting feed right is very very important. Maybe speak to some really experienced fellow liveries or your local feed merchant.

2) If you buy a horse/pony that comes “with tack” NEVER take this as a guarantee that it fits! It is literally ESSENTIAL that you get a qualified saddler (with very good reviews) out to make sure your saddle fits.

3) You probably won’t make this mistake like I did - but make sure you make it clear to your new pony/horse who is in charge, from the very beginning. I absolutely do not mean being heavy handed. I have learnt from bitter experience that a horse in a new home will most likely arrive a little subdued, and then when they settle - try to establish who YOU are as their new owner, and potentially try to push boundaries to see what they can get away with! This is completely normal and just be prepared for it. I found that moving their feet a lot and backing them up etc.. was a good way to build a trusting relationship. I’m sure many more experienced people may disagree with me here - but in my limited experience - building trust is the way forward rather than gunning for complete dominance!

4) Ask the seller LOADS of questions about the horse regarding rugging (does the horse tend to run warm or need more layers) , resilience/reaction to flies, history of laminitis, absecesses etc.. you can’t always guarantee an honest answer but the more you ask the better.

5) I ignored all this advice and bought literally THE most unsuitable horse for myself and my 10 year old daughter. A 17hand beauty from Ireland - yep, bought unseen!!! So what do I know! But these are the points I think are most important. Think about what you want to do RIGHT NOW with your new horse, and be RELENTLESS in your questions! Don’t over horse yourself like I did and don’t trust anything you are told without proof!

good luck!!!
Ps. If you get it all wrong like I did - and fall in love with a huge totally unsuitable horse - if you have enough time, money and obsession with horses - it will all work out just fine. Because it did for me 😻😻 Just dont give up xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I’m such a panicker about feed that I’ll get it so wrong I put another post on here about it🤣🤣 I’ve found a well reviewed nutritionist though I think I’ll be having a chat with! 
I think what I want in my head is definitely not what I need I think I’ve come to terms with that now though and have started looking at solely how the horse behaves etc - not that how they’re described is always true either! 
Tbh I didn’t even think about asking them how they rug them currently I’d just wing it so that’s one to add to my list thank you!!
 I’m glad it al worked out for you she’s beautiful 😻


----------



## Amylaurenx (30 April 2021)

Sleipnir said:



			You can't ride a colour and having a certain breed is fun only if you really know all the ins and outs of the breed - so, as others have said, go for temperament and the ability to already do the jobs you will want this horse to do. 

Click to expand...

The colour was just because I have unfair dislike towards Greys🤣 but to be honest I’ve seen some beautiful ones and the breed was just because I’ve had an ish x tb on loan so have a liking for sports horses! Since looking though I’ve widened my options as it’s unrealistic! Thank you 😊


----------



## Lois Lame (1 May 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Buy a horse already successfully doing the job you want to do.
		
Click to expand...

This is a terrific one. How many times do we see a horse advertised as a brilliant safe kids pony but strangely enough it's been put in foal and hasn't been ridden for a while. Oh it's perfect though.

Anyhow, my contribution is to be consistent in your behaviour with your new horse when he or she comes - kind and consistent. It's too easy to act the goat (as an owner) and not mind this or that behaviour because of XYZ, then, before you know it, the horse has decided that you're not in charge anymore.


----------



## Lois Lame (1 May 2021)

DON'T, whatever you do, deal with anyone who you know by reputation cannot be trusted. Yes, you would think this would be a given, but...

For some Very Odd Reason, I once went to look at a horse being sold by a dealer who I knew to be a crook. His reputation was very well known. I found that I WANTED to like his horse. I've never seen a more suspicious, more ridiculously doctored gelding in my whole life. And yes, this dealer was such a good conman that I felt guilty to tell him that I didn't think the horse was right for me.


----------



## Winters100 (1 May 2021)

I would say do not fall in love with any horse at viewing.  If you have reservations do not gloss over them - having the wrong horse is always more heartache than having no horse.

Never buy a horse who you think you could manage only with help / lessons / schooling.  Buy one that you feel that if you took it home today you would happily jump on and ride.

As others have said have the horse vetted by your own vet, not one recommended by the seller.

Find a professional or very knowledgeable friend and take them with you to viewings.

Do your homework, if the seller has facebook or posts on youtube check any old videos. Check for posts on facebook about injuries or illnesses. 

Be specific in your questions to the seller and get things in writing.

In my opinion one of the best ways to source a horse is via word of mouth. I know that if I wanted to sell any of mine right now I would not need to advertise, because there are plenty of buyers for safe, sensible and healthy horses.  Join local groups and put the word out that you are looking.

Do not forget that if it sounds too good to be true then it probably is. I would always be wary of buying a horse which sounds perfect from dealers, because it would always be a question for me that if the horse was that wonderful how did it end up on a dealers yard?

Unless you are a super experienced and confident rider do not buy a youngster. Personally I would not discount older horses, they can give you a lot of confidence and are less unpredictable (in general) than youngsters.

Do your homework about the yard. Ask lots of questions. 

Finally do remember that horse ownership takes time, energy and money. Before buying make sure that you have adequate amounts of all 3. You need to be able to cover an unexpected vets bill, and also to be realistic about caring for them.  I am sure you know this, but I sometimes think that some imagine that it is all leaning over the gate watching your clean healthy horse graze in the evening sun.  Of course those wonderful moments happen, but in between is a lot of poo picking in the rain, riding in below 0 temperatures when you would really rather be inside by the fire, trudging through muddy paddocks to collect your equally muddy horses, and waking up at the crack of dawn EVERY day.

I don't want to put you off, having horses is wonderful and I would not be without mine, but be sure that you know what you are getting yourself into!

Edited to add that looks should not be that important to you for a recreational horse.  If the horse does the job perfectly you will anyway look at them as being beautiful.  When I first saw my schoolmistress I remember thinking 'what an enormous head!', but honestly since she has been such the perfect horse to get me back riding and give me confidence, I now genuinely see her as being a really beautiful horse!


----------



## Kat (1 May 2021)

Don't over feed or rush to put condition on. Keep feeds low sugar. You can cause yourself lots of problems by stuffing a horse full of high energy feed, both behavioural and veterinary problems. 

Don't believe feed manufacturers blurb, read and understand the ingredients and composition. If a feed company don't publish things like full ingredients and sugar content then they are hiding it for a reason don't feed it to your horse.


----------



## TGM (1 May 2021)

If you are on Facebook then I would suggest joining the Dodgy Dealer FB groups, there are certain dealers whose names crop up time and time again on these, and they are the ones to avoid!

Also, when you view a horse, try and see as much demonstrated as possible, rather than taking the vendor's word for it.  So if it is imperative that the horse hacks alone, then see it hacked alone.  If it needs to be good in heavy traffic, then see it ridden in heavy traffic, for example.


----------



## Amylaurenx (1 May 2021)

Winters100 said:



			I would say do not fall in love with any horse at viewing.  If you have reservations do not gloss over them - having the wrong horse is always more heartache than having no horse.

Never buy a horse who you think you could manage only with help / lessons / schooling.  Buy one that you feel that if you took it home today you would happily jump on and ride.

As others have said have the horse vetted by your own vet, not one recommended by the seller.

Find a professional or very knowledgeable friend and take them with you to viewings.

Do your homework, if the seller has facebook or posts on youtube check any old videos. Check for posts on facebook about injuries or illnesses.

Be specific in your questions to the seller and get things in writing.

In my opinion one of the best ways to source a horse is via word of mouth. I know that if I wanted to sell any of mine right now I would not need to advertise, because there are plenty of buyers for safe, sensible and healthy horses.  Join local groups and put the word out that you are looking.

Do not forget that if it sounds too good to be true then it probably is. I would always be wary of buying a horse which sounds perfect from dealers, because it would always be a question for me that if the horse was that wonderful how did it end up on a dealers yard?

Unless you are a super experienced and confident rider do not buy a youngster. Personally I would not discount older horses, they can give you a lot of confidence and are less unpredictable (in general) than youngsters.

Do your homework about the yard. Ask lots of questions.

Finally do remember that horse ownership takes time, energy and money. Before buying make sure that you have adequate amounts of all 3. You need to be able to cover an unexpected vets bill, and also to be realistic about caring for them.  I am sure you know this, but I sometimes think that some imagine that it is all leaning over the gate watching your clean healthy horse graze in the evening sun.  Of course those wonderful moments happen, but in between is a lot of poo picking in the rain, riding in below 0 temperatures when you would really rather be inside by the fire, trudging through muddy paddocks to collect your equally muddy horses, and waking up at the crack of dawn EVERY day.

I don't want to put you off, having horses is wonderful and I would not be without mine, but be sure that you know what you are getting yourself into!

Edited to add that looks should not be that important to you for a recreational horse.  If the horse does the job perfectly you will anyway look at them as being beautiful.  When I first saw my schoolmistress I remember thinking 'what an enormous head!', but honestly since she has been such the perfect horse to get me back riding and give me confidence, I now genuinely see her as being a really beautiful horse!
		
Click to expand...

this was a good one thank you! I’ve had a horse on full loan since September but she’s being sold☹️ I’ve actually been basing my search on a school master since I started looking purely because I need something I know isn’t going to throw me around my confidence is not where it used to be! My friend also had a bad experience with a dealer, luckily horse showed it’s actually personality the next day and they had 7 days to take back so I think must of been drugged to behave for the viewing which is a thing that worry’s me!


----------



## Amylaurenx (1 May 2021)

TGM said:



			If you are on Facebook then I would suggest joining the Dodgy Dealer FB groups, there are certain dealers whose names crop up time and time again on these, and they are the ones to avoid!

Also, when you view a horse, try and see as much demonstrated as possible, rather than taking the vendor's word for it.  So if it is imperative that the horse hacks alone, then see it hacked alone.  If it needs to be good in heavy traffic, then see it ridden in heavy traffic, for example.
		
Click to expand...

I think I’ll be quite an annoying buyer because I want to see everything from coming out the stable to being ridden so I know what I’m getting, it just worry’s me they’ll be buted up or something as how would you know ?!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 May 2021)

Do - take a truly experienced person with you to view the horse, not just a friend who has only ever bought one horse.  You might need to pay your RI to accompany you.


Don't- buy your first horse unseen, it goes wrong more often than it goes right.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 May 2021)

A horse having a personality transplant when arriving at a new yard is a difficult one because horses are not machines and we shouldn't expect them to be. I'm not saying that your friend did the wrong thing sending that horse back, but it wasn't necessarily drugged.

I have had my chestnut mare at three different yards. When I moved her from yard 1 to yard 2 she had a personality transplant. At yard 1 I had actually been wondering if she was a little bit too quiet for me, I took her to yard 2 and suddenly she was really stretching my riding and handling abilities and of course once she settled (several months later) I was pretty glad to have my quiet mare back. I knew she wasn't drugged and I had also hacked her over so there wasn't even a lorry ride to upset her (she hadn't travelled much at that point in her life). Interestingly she took the move to yard 3 in her stride but two of her herdmates came too and I think that really helped her cope.


----------



## Winters100 (1 May 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Do - take a truly experienced person with you to view the horse, not just a friend who has only ever bought one horse.  You might need to pay your RI to accompany you.

.
		
Click to expand...

This is a really good point, as experience is a relative thing.  As Peralsinger says an 'experienced' person for these purposes is not someone who has owned 1 / 2 / 3 horses, but someone who has owned and ridden multiple horses over many years.  It is perhaps better to pay your RI so you can be sure you have someone who knows horses, and also knows your abilities.

Personally I really dislike being asked to accompany people on viewings, and I only agree in the case of very close friends.  I have owned horses for many years, but I still make mistakes, and i don't really want to take responsibility for these decisions.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 May 2021)

Amylaurenx said:



			I think I’ll be quite an annoying buyer because I want to see everything from coming out the stable to being ridden so I know what I’m getting, it just worry’s me they’ll be buted up or something as how would you know ?!
		
Click to expand...

See them caught from a field. Having a bad to catch horse is eternally frustrating.

Get the vet to take bloods which can be tested should the need arise.


----------



## Amylaurenx (1 May 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			A horse having a personality transplant when arriving at a new yard is a difficult one because horses are not machines and we shouldn't expect them to be. I'm not saying that your friend did the wrong thing sending that horse back, but it wasn't necessarily drugged.

I have had my chestnut mare at three different yards. When I moved her from yard 1 to yard 2 she had a personality transplant. At yard 1 I had actually been wondering if she was a little bit too quiet for me, I took her to yard 2 and suddenly she was really stretching my riding and handling abilities and of course once she settled (several months later) I was pretty glad to have my quiet mare back. I knew she wasn't drugged and I had also hacked her over so there wasn't even a lorry ride to upset her (she hadn't travelled much at that point in her life). Interestingly she took the move to yard 3 in her stride but two of her herdmates came too and I think that really helped her cope.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah 100%! The horse I loaned I moved and she changed but not to a huge extent but said horse was happily ridden and could hack out alone so they said, they brought her home and we was wondering if she’d even been fully backed as soon as someone got on her back and gave any kind of aid to move forward she would just bronc and bolt we got someone else of a lot of experience to come try and she ended up in a patch of nettles and said horse ran straight through an electric fence going bezerk! Could well just be that she was unhappy in new surroundings but it was very strange to say the least


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 May 2021)

Amylaurenx said:



			Oh yeah 100%! The horse I loaned I moved and she changed but not to a huge extent but said horse was happily ridden and could hack out alone so they said, they brought her home and we was wondering if she’d even been fully backed as soon as someone got on her back and gave any kind of aid to move forward she would just bronc and bolt we got someone else of a lot of experience to come try and she ended up in a patch of nettles and said horse ran straight through an electric fence going bezerk! Could well just be that she was unhappy in new surroundings but it was very strange to say the least
		
Click to expand...

Yes, definitely right to return that one.


----------



## FFAQ (3 May 2021)

Loads of excellent advice here. Just wanted to add...
Do remember that you will be desperate to do the right thing for your new horse, and because you are human you will make mistakes so don't beat yourself up when that happens. Horses are great teachers and there's so much to learn about them 😁
Do enjoy your beautiful horse 😎


----------



## Elno (3 May 2021)

Do feed for the amount of work the horse actually does, not what you think, or hope that it does or may do in the future. 

Do bring someone you trust and who has more experience than you and knows what suits you when viewing a horse (like a trainer, mentor). 

If possible view/ test ride multiple times in different settings. 

Do ask to be shown the level of the horse that is stated in the advert. It can jump houses? Good, make them show you that it can. Certain level dressage? Good, make them show you the movements. Bomb proof to hack? Hack it out and see. Don't assume that people always tell the truth. 

Don't narrow in on colour or breed. Good horses come in all colours and breeds.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 May 2021)

"Don't assume that people always tell the truth" is excellent advice!  

We have had great fun over the years spotting the inconsistencies - the best of all was the mare who had several small scabs, especially on her legs, who had 'been kicked in the field' and yet had 'only been out on her own'.  The scabs looked as if she had fallen off the ramp - we guessed that she had been bought at auction - she wasn't suitable for what we wanted anyway so it didn't matter that the dealer took her out of sight to mount.  
We didn't buy the Appaloosa that the private seller took out of sight to mount either, in part because it appeared that she wouldn't go anywhere without her pony companion, despite being 'good to hack alone'.


----------



## paddy555 (3 May 2021)

assume everything you are told is a lie until you have seen and satisfied yourself it is true.
Write a list of every single thing you are going to be studying when you go to see the horse. It is so easy to be talking to the owner/dealer and to realise they have just by passed a stage. You missed it. I bet they didn't. 

Bear in mind pictures or videos of the dealers staff riding will not be reality. They will be able to make it look easy and the perfect horse. 

Trawl through the old threads on here of people who wanted to return horses for refunds and see what  mistakes they made. If a dealer find out who owns the horse. Are they selling for someone else.

Make sure the vet you use is not only an experienced horse vet but is used to handling them and understands exactly what you want to do and your level of experience. Go to the vetting and discuss as you go along how the horse is reacting to the various stages of handling. Expect them to point out to you if the horse looks to be difficult to mount, girth or anything else. Go for a 5 stage vetting.


----------

